
The dirty secret behind Ben Shapiro's extraordinary success on Facebook - adrian_mrd
https://popular.info/p/the-dirty-secret-behind-ben-shapiros
======
tw1912112
Dirty? This is not at all dirty. Ben (Shapiro), to much of my dislike, has
really good content that some people like and others want to promote it. The
whole sharing stuff is totally legal, and within the rules.

Also, if FB is allowing such "dirty" techniques, now known to most people,
then why aren't they working for others? Michael Bloomberg spent like
gazallion dollars for his election, he can sure take down Shapiro if it's
indeed bigotry. Even, NYT has plenty of cash to promote it's content. You need
content that people like, which Ben Shapiro has, and NYT can't get it's act
together.

~~~
alibaba_x
The article mentions it at the end, Shapiro is best buddies with Mark
Zuckerberg. That's something not everybody can replicate.

~~~
tw1912112
Mark Zuckerberg has no best buddies, and if you think the likes of Reid
Hoffman aren't best friends with Mark, then you are willfully ignoring the
reality.

